# Easy way to donate



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just sitting here getting ready to make a donation to Backcountry Hunters and Anglers and discovered a great way to donate to them, or many other worthy causes. It's called Amazon Smile Program. Here is a link for more info:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/chpf/about/ref=smi_se_rspo_laas_aas


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I use that for another donor organization.

The organization I donate to was clear: if you don't normally donate on a regular basis it's a great addition to their coffers. Same goes as using it as a supplement. Unfortunately, if you are already an annual or monthly donor, it rarely makes up for that if you substitute Amazonsmile as your principle method. In the first few years of it the organization I support lost annual supporters and were worried about that trend. I haven't checked in on updates in a few years though to see how it evened out.

Great tool if you know it's limitations. We've used it for years. I am increasingly nervous about how much of my money flows through Amazon and therefore spreads their influence and power but I'm not going to resolve that at the moment.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't have a lot of experience with it but it for sure would best be thought of as a supplemental donation...I use Amazon anyway so why not.


----------

